# Transporting a pregnant doe



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I might be getting a doe next week that is due January 6. Will it be to hard on her and her kid or kids to transport her 1 hr to my place? I plan on putting her in the old bucks pen and might just leave her in there tell she kids. I might move Autumn a little 10 week old baby in with her to give her company. Or i can move her in with my buck he is a sweet submissive type. Then when she kids or right before i can move her and the babies. I figure the girls might chase her around so i need to give her a quite relaxed place to rest. Is there anything i might want to get meds or home remides to calm her or to help her? Anyone have suggestions on things i can do for her? Or im i over reacting and will she do fine.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Transportation can be hard on pregnant girls, but I have transported 5 heavy preggo girls at once and they all were fine. Best i can say is give her some nutridrench. If you can put her in a crate inside your car, it greatly reduces stress, especially if there is hay for her to munch on. The wind is not battering them and the noise level is reduced.

Housing her with the doeling or by herself would be a better idea than housing her with your buck. Even if he is sweet and submissive, she will be giving off hormones that smell a lot like estrus, and he will try to breed her and she will stress out.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought a doe last year that kidded a week after we brought her home. The only thing we did special for her was give her some probios and nutri-drench upon arrival. I put her in a pen where she could see the other does but not get hurt since she was so close to kidding. As long as she's healthy she should be just fine.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree to transport her in a crate if possible. 
If you think she needs a friend go with the little doling. I would worry the buck may abort her as might a other adult doe.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Probably the best way to transport her would be in a crate as others have said. You want her to stay laying down, getting up and bouncing around isn't good.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

The lady that owns her is bringing her to me. Cause i had no way to keep her out of the wind. She would have been on a trailer in a crate. So she agreed to drive her all the way here. Guess she really wants my doe lol.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

That is nice of her.

Yes, being on a trailer with 50-70 MPH winds gushing past her wouldn't be good. It would also be more stressful, I would think.


----------

